# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  [News] Gw2 Private Server Functionality

## Zolascius1

Source: massively.joystiq.com/2011/08/29/guild-wars-2-to-provide-private-server-functionality/




> One of the more interesting reveals to come out of the post-PAX news glut is a blurb about player-created PvP servers in Guild Wars 2.
> 
> Yeah, we did a double-take as well, and the post over on MMORPG.com is pretty light on the actual details while promising more info later in the week. Apparently, ArenaNet's Colin Johanson and Eric Flannum let slip that GW2 will allow players to "create and host their own servers or games with specific rule-sets as well."
> 
> The thread title mentions PvP servers, but the "specific rule-sets" bit above seems to indicate that the mechanic could cater to roleplayers, PvEers, or any number of other specialized groups who desire a customizable play experience apart from the meddling masses. Is Guild Wars 2 following the trail that Neverwinter Nights blazed a decade ago? Is it all a misunderstanding? It looks like we'll find out later this week.


As they mentioned over at joystiq, more info regarding this should be revealed next week - watch this space for more.

----------


## pauk

Dunno if it's really gonna be private servers or just private matches though, it's all a bit vague

----------

